# Tantrum Cycles



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

Any word on Tantrum Cycles and if Brian is still at it? There hasn't been many updates lately. The Tantrum web page seems stagnant. Hope all is well with him and his bike building.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

I have always wanted to try one of these bikes


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

SleepeRst said:


> I have always wanted to try one of these bikes


Yeah, me too. Hopefully he'll be back soon.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

joshtee said:


> Yeah, me too. Hopefully he'll be back soon.


Direct from the man himself, moments ago:


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Rick! Good to hear.


----------

